# Heater Question



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've got a heater question...yesterday I drove my car over to the body shop to get a spot buffed and we were checking out the heater box to see if it was hooked up correctly for I had problems last year. My question is: Is the 67 heater box for an AC car supposed to have a vacuum on the left end? After looking in the restoration guide, it almost looks like my heater box is for a 68. I'm going to have to take it out and make sure there are three vacuum hookups for it but I'm not sure if the AC heater box has the same thing. There is no example in the guide. When we put it in, I trusted that my body guy who is also a mechanic hooked it up correctly while I held it in place. It bolts up correctly but wouldn't a 68 also bolt up the same way? If anyone has any knowledge on this, please let me know. Besides my rims and some front end work, my car is done. I just want to cruise it without hot air blowing on me. 

Thanks
Blondie67


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I have a factory Pontiac body manual from '67 at work, and it may have a complete diagram of your heater box/climate control area. If it does, I will try to get a copy and email you a scan. Probably Weds, as I am going to be on the road Mon/Tues next week. Hopefully, someone else can chime in before then. I am not too familiar with the AC equipped GTO's. (I've never had one). Been wondering what on earth happened to you and your car....it's been about a year since you posted!!!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes! I missed you guys! Just dealing with a bad economy and horrible spouse issues. Enough said.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe I should get a license plate that says, "BAIT" :rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll bite ! arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda, I think a 67 box is different than a 68. If you need A/C parts, I have some, but NOT the under dash box. Eric


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Eric,
I looked at the restoration guide and the 66-67 heater box is definitely different but mine is AC. I can't find a sample anywhere! I do have all the vents for AC but will need the evaporator and other engine compartment components if I wish to install it. My heater box looks like a 68 box but how did this happen? Hmm....maybe that's why it never worked.....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i will take some pics of my 66 box but im pretty busy right now, might be monday. ive also got to get pics of my mirror for someone else.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda, I have the round looking blower box for under the hood. If your A/c system is totally messed up you might consider an aftermarket system. The 67 system is big and complex, with a lot of parts......eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, I have scans of the AC setup for your car from the factory manual I had at work. If you want me to email them to you, I can probably do that, or I could snail-mail them if you need 'em. Mitch is right, though.....if your setup is all boogered up, a vintage air retrofit may be easier. I did look at a local '66 GTO that was on Craigslist here in Fresburg, and the guy gutted the factory AC and put in vintage air (he made a Boyd Coddington/Chip Foose resto rod out of a '66 ragtop) Not to my taste, BUT: he had a LOT of the factory ac stuff, and his prices were reasonable. If you need something, PM me. PM me anyway and we'll figure aout how to get these illustrations to you. Or, I guess I could email them to someone with a brain, like Mitch, Rukee, or Eric, and they could post them here for everybody's benefit.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Linda,
I have a 67 service manual that I can send to you, keep it as long as you need and return when finished, It has about 30 pages on the AC unit with plenty of pictures.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Randy, that would be great! Do you still have my address? And, what is it with guys and Cragers?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Randy, that would be great! Do you still have my address? And, what is it with guys and Cragers?



It's not just Cragars. I have American Racing wheels on mine in honor of "Bullitt." You know, boys and their toys...........


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You don't like my Cragars!:confused I have the Store's address and will send it Attn: Linda C******.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Randy, that would be great! Do you still have my address? And, what is it with guys and Cragers?


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

blondie67 said:


> Randy, that would be great! Do you still have my address? *And, what is it with guys and Cragers*?


Silly, isn't it....


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I knew that would generate a response!!:rofl: I said "guys" in general. I know they look pretty cool, but I remember Rukee saying something like how he was just driving around and ran upon a car show and placed second. He said he was knocked off points for his Cragars.....?? Is this right? Hi Rukee!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A lot of us like American's and Cragars because they were put on these cars when they were new in the '60's. As a kid, I remember going to the Oakland Roadster show in '68, and seeing Cragars and Americans on just about everything....the sight of a wrinkle-wall slick mounted on a Cragar rim still looks "just right" to me. It's the familiarity of stuff we grew up with, coveted, and now we get to LIVE it!! On the other hand, the big-inch billet wheels ala Foose and Coddington look terrible in my eyes. Not to my taste...!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> I knew that would generate a response!!:rofl: I said "guys" in general. I know they look pretty cool, but I remember Rukee saying something like how he was just driving around and ran upon a car show and placed second. He said he was knocked off points for his Cragars.....?? Is this right? Hi Rukee!


Hi Linda,
Yeah, and I can totally understand why too. I'd hate to have put time and money into making a car just the way it came off the assembly line, only to get beat at the show by a guy with after market rims!!
Even though I love the looks of the Cragars more then the stock dog dishes I don't expect to win any shows the way it is now. And I have no interest at this point in getting stock rims and tires just for the shows.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 67 and 68 A/C boxes are COMPLETELY different and non-compatible. I don't see how anyone would even mount the 68. The evap is on the opposite side and the 67 draws air from the right kick panel area while the 68 draws from under the cowl and blows thru a large hole in the firewall. It would take MAJOR metal fabrication to make this work. If you really have a 68 box, it's no wonder it doesn't.
67 A/C unit









68 unit


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Hi Linda,
> Yeah, and I can totally understand why too. I'd hate to have put time and money into making a car just the way it came off the assembly line, only to get beat at the show by a guy with after market rims!!
> Even though I love the looks of the Cragars more then the stock dog dishes I don't expect to win any shows the way it is now. And I have no interest at this point in getting stock rims and tires just for the shows.



I'm with you Rukee. I like my car the way it is, American Racing wheels and all, and couldn't care less what a judge at a car show thinks. As long as I can look at my car and smile, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree especially with that "stock" suspension! ( Paul)!:cheers


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

TMP,
I think I was taken wrong here...I'm talking about the heater box cover INSIDE under the dash. There are pics of a 66-67 heater box cover in the restore guide without AC and a 68 but I need to know what the INSIDE component looks like i.e. cables etc for an AC car. My heater motor looks exactly like your pic in the engine compartment minus the AC components. 
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Regarding Cragars, I think GTOG gave me the answer! It's a reminiscent thing...every guy I talk to in my age group or older has recommended putting 18's cragars on my car, I just wanted to know what the appeal was....I think they'd look great on my black car too but I think that if I ever do decide to take it to a show, I'll get another set or two of Rallys with my redlines or even steelies with deluxe wheel covers just for good measure......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, you should have gotten the pics I sent of the heater box, at least I hope you did. They show quite a bit if info on where everything goes. Let me know if the email didn't make it thru. As for Cragars, never mind the 18 inchers. Pure, present day pop-culture ghetto style. Go for 15 inchers, with some big tires out back. THAT'S the look I'm talking about. (Just my opinion, but it works for me!)


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like I do have the correct heater box first type! Thank you GTOG! I just wonder if it's a bad vacuum line or heater control? I replaced all the vacuum lines outside but not inside so I'll try that first. 

This is one of four things to correct and I'm done! Okay maybe five...six....seven

1. Horn relay
2. Heater
3. tires/rims
4. front end replacement
5. putting in the glove box whew!
6. Eventually add the AC unit
7. Replace thermostat

Not necessarily in that order. There will always be something but at least I can drive it!arty:

My car is HOT! HOT! HOT! It sure is a looker! I'll post a pic when I get the tires. The redlines are in! Just blastin the rallys. I'm hoping to run across an extra set of rally 1s somewhere...I'd like to have a couple sets ready to go and yes, even some Cragars...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, I'm sending you the actual pages you need via snail mail tomorrow. They pretty much show what you need to know. They have some rather complex diagrams, but they are clear and easy to see.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to thank GTOG for the specs! Received them thanks! Also, Randy, thanks for the service manual. I received it and will make some copies and send it back. Where can I find one of these? I'm still having a problem with my heater. Now the switch I bought doesn't work. The last one only worked on one setting but at least I could tell how the air was flowing...but I sent it back before I could troubleshoot the problem, stupid me. The only problems with the specs is that they show the vacuum hoses leaving in the engine compartment but not describing where each one goes from that point on when they go through the firewall. Not number coded or anything. I'll just have to figure it out I guess. Maybe I'll just take it to a real mechanic and see if they can figure it out. I just like to have hands on experience....

Also, I have a rally clock that works and only has a little scratch near the time adjuster on the lens. I'd like to trade maybe for a horn relay NOS and a speaker that works. Should I post it to the other forum? 
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, glad the spec sheets got there. Sorry no note included, I was in a hurry to get them in the mail! The illustrations show where the hoses go on the vacuum dashpot to the heater door....just know that the vacuum source on the other end of the hose(s) is always manifold vacuum at the intake. Manifold vacuum would be any line that you can feel suction on when the engine is idling. Pull a line and put your finger over it....if you can feel suction (vacuum) you're in business. I would be interested in buying your working rally clock....I already have a new lens, but my clock is frozen. What switch are you talking about: the electrical blower switch or a vacuum pot?
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi gtog!
I'm assuming the vacuum would still work without the blower motor blowing air? The blower worked when I hooked up the other fan switch I had but only on one setting so I bought another one and sent the bad one out for a refund. Now the new/old one doesn't work. So, if I remove the vacuum line, I should feel suction? I guess I should just think things through and maybe I would've come up with this.
I'm in need of a fan switch for an ac car which is the one WITHOUT the off position, just the four speeds. I really need a horn relay. I tested the clock a year ago and it worked and I could test it again before I traded or sold it off...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I didn't mention the manual refers to B-body cars as "Pontiac" and the a-body cars are referred to as "Tempest". You can find the Manual at The Motor Book Store but you are welcomed to keep it as long as you need,

Horns not working could be several things including a bad relay, a bad connection under the horn button, lack of negative ground on the steering shaft, bad 12 volt positive supply to the relay, lack of grounding on the horns or bad horns. If you have a volt meter I can talk you thru trouble shooting the problem.

Here are several threads regarding horns not working; 
Pontiac GTO Forum - Search Results


----------

